# 1960 schwinn continental



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 1, 2019)

Recently aquired


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 1, 2019)

Nice. I have the Coppertone version.


----------



## warrensibley (Jul 1, 2019)

Got it - thanks for the pic. Is it for sale on the Cabe?

Warren


----------



## schwinnlax (Jul 1, 2019)

Nice!  I'm hoping to find one of these around here some day.


----------



## rennfaron (Jul 1, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Abcd/133100198515


----------



## juvela (Jul 1, 2019)

-----

Thanks so much for posting,  looks very nice!  

Question for the experts -

I recall them as coming with QR hubs, am I mistaken?

---

Original handlebar stem would have been a Centrix of France.  The one on the bicycle looks like a GB.

The smooth pedal dustcap on the Atom 440's did not launch until 1972.

Paint and transfers in wonderful condition!  

-----


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 1, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks so much for posting, looks very nice!
> 
> ...



I've seen these with a couple different stems from the factory, but I agree the stem and bars look a little off. The brake levers appear to be yellow dot as well which are not what was orig. Beautiful bike though! I've always had an affinity for these models.


----------



## Metacortex (Jul 3, 2019)

juvela said:


> I recall them as coming with QR hubs, am I mistaken?




The Continental didn't get quick-release hubs until '63.


----------



## BillRays (Jul 15, 2019)

island schwinn said:


> Nice. I have the Coppertone version.



Very nice. Here's a few shots of my one owner '64 Continental I just started re-habbing.


----------



## Sven (Jul 17, 2019)

Very clean machine!!


----------

